# Shirley is on the trailer.....



## alongman (Dec 19, 2007)

I got notification that my new girl, Shirley, is safely on the trailer and has left Virginia on her trip to Minnesota. She settled right into her stall and is riding quietly. The way it sounds is she will arrive sometime on Friday morning!!!!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Dec 19, 2007)

VERY EXCITING.......................Congrats............


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 20, 2007)

Did you buy or is this for your show string???? Miniature or Shetland - come on we need more information!


----------



## Leeana (Dec 21, 2007)

Shirley is an amhr/aspc bay Michigan bred mare that i believe adam is leasing from Lyn? She is beautiful and one of my faverites




.

Are you crossing her to Jazz? I want dibs on that foal lol

Congrats, let us know that she gets there safely


----------



## hhpminis (Dec 21, 2007)

Whohoo Adam, today is the day! Let us know when she arrives!


----------



## alongman (Dec 21, 2007)

I just heard from the shipper - they are about 2 hours away..... good grief. I could run and pick her up myself for as jazzed as I am. Shirley has handled the trip with all sorts of energy (and has become a trailer favorite).

To answer some questions.

1) Shirley quite possibly will be on the show string for 2008, but with ME ME ME as the owner. Lyn was gracious enough to allow me to purchase Shirley!!!!











2) I did lease another mare, L&K Mikes Red Rose Edition, from Lyn for the next several years. Red isn't able to travel due to her VERY close foaling date. Once baby is weaned, Red will make the trip to Minnesota as well. She will be crossed with Jazz for a 2009 baby, then returned to Lyn in foal to Jazz for 2010!!! You can see Red on Lyns' website L&K Miniatures - Mares

3) Shirley will be bred to Jazz for a 2009 foal - this should be one HECK of a baby!! We are so excited to see what this cross produces for us.

4) Shirley is ASPC/AMHR (pending), and foundation certified. She was shown as a Foundation shetland and did VERY VERY well.

I hope that answers most of them - I'm off to pace about the barn some more. I'll try to get pictures up tonight when she gets here, but SHE gets first priority...lol


----------



## minih (Dec 21, 2007)

Your excitement is jumping off the computer at me!



It is so fun getting a new horse!


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 21, 2007)

I can't wait to see pics! Way to go Adam!


----------



## alongman (Dec 21, 2007)

SHIRLEY IS HERE!!!!!!








She is more than I could have ever imagined. I just want to say, again, THANK YOU to Lyn! It is such an honor to have this stunning mare standing in my barn. I also want to thank Ziegler Livestock (namely Robin) for taking such good care of Shirley on her 1370 mile trip. She came bouncing off the trailer about an hour ago - bucking and kicking and ready to experience the rest of the Minnesota winter. It was funny - I'm not sure how much snow they get in Virginia, but it was obviously less than what she seen here - she had to roll in it and blow her nose in the snow.

Shirley is tucked into her stall for the evening - sorry, no pictures tonight. We got so caught up in petting that we didn't take any suitable for posting. There were a couple as she got off the trailer in the dark, but you can't really even see it's a horse. Jazz has screamed his hellos from nearby and Shirley, well, she wasn't impressed by him today....


----------



## muffntuf (Dec 22, 2007)

Can't wait to see her in the ring Adam - want to see pics though too! Glad she made it here in great shape!


----------

